# Laser removal of acne scarring



## metzger130 (Apr 15, 2015)

We have a dermatologist that wants to do Laser removal of acne scarring and wanted to know what CPT code we could bill it under.  I am having issues finding what code I would bill it under.  It is not a lesion so I can't bill under that.  Does anyone know what CPT we would bill this under and also ICD codes.  I imagine this will be considered cosmetic and most insurance companies will not cover

Thank you,
Rob


----------



## rlh27 (Apr 15, 2015)

It looks like you might have to use 17999 - unlisted

Here is a link that will tell you how other dermatologists are billing:

http://practicaldermatology.com/2013/12/supplement/laser-scar-revision/

Hope this helps.


----------



## metzger130 (Apr 15, 2015)

I Was on dermadvocate.net and found this:  
SCAR REVISION (ACNE SCAR/PROCEDURE NOT LISTED)

CPT Code    Description

10040  Acne surgery (eg, marsupialization, opening or removal of multiple milia, comedones, cysts, pustules

Would you use the 10040 since it is "Acne Scar" or would I  use the 17999 code still?


----------



## rlh27 (Apr 15, 2015)

10040 requires incision and drainage of fluid.  Wouldn't use this one for laser removal.


----------



## teresabug (Apr 15, 2015)

this will be deemed cosmetic by insurance carriers. Is the derm simply wanting a code to be able to track it in your software?


----------

